# 2017 TCR Advanced SL 0 Disc: Anybody Got One?



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Has anybody gotten there hands on a 2017 TCR Advanced SL 0 Disc? Looks like they are backordered with no expected ship date right now. Word is the etap hydros are holding the shipments back. Anybody know anything?


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Talked to my national distributor again last week and delivery date is still around January '17 at this stage,... and yep it's the etap hydro brakes that's holding everything up Chuck..... STILL waiting patiently for my bike and I'm sure that it'll be worth it in the end and another 5-6 weeks is nothing after waiting this long. 
Just hope that the freighting and shipping companies don't take too long a break over Christmas is all I can say...


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Crazy Stu said:


> Talked to my national distributor again last week and delivery date is still around January '17 at this stage,... and yep it's the etap hydro brakes that's holding everything up Chuck..... STILL waiting patiently for my bike and I'm sure that it'll be worth it in the end and another 5-6 weeks is nothing after waiting this long.
> Just hope that the freighting and shipping companies don't take too long a break over Christmas is all I can say...


Thanks for the info. That's what I was thinking. I guess another month or two won't hurt me but I'm dying to get my hands on one. I've been riding my cx bike with road wheels for the past year. Not a bad option but after test riding the TCR Advanced Pro Disc, I'm sold on this bike!


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

After the CX bike you'll be flying like a bat out of hell on the SL Chuck... just think of it a great training :lol: luckily for me I have a '12 SL to whet my appetite and keep the frustration of waiting pains at bay... it's not so bad when everyone else is in the same boat..... mind you I would be really PISSED if someone after me jumped the queue and managed to get a bike ahead of me, especially as only 4 have been allocated to New Zealand!!!


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Any update on this? Local Giant rep hasn't heard anything new. I've seen several websites offering etap HRD disc for sale with delivery listed as early February 2017. One said February 3rd. Hopefully Giant will get their hands on some etap kits prior to that time.


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Nothing as of this year but I have popped into the local dealer again, and think that the customer relations person is away still until Monday.. Here is a quote that Giant sent me regarding delivery and expected timeframe.

" Unfortunately your bike is delayed as our factory awaits deliveries of the new SRAM brakes. We are currently expecting these bikes to arrive mid-January 2017 and are doing our best to get these to market as soon as we can.
Thank you for supporting Giant and Liv! I also have an Avail and the disc braking certainly makes for excellent descending (reverse QOM’s are all mine). "

February wouldn't be out of the question I guess.... I was seriously looking at a new Canyon Ultimate SLX CF 9.0 with the discs frame, buildup with eTap and 303NSW or Enve wheels, but then I saw the expected delivery dates of late June!!! Hmmm ANOTHER month or so after this length of time is nothing... and I do love the orange colour, especially with my collection of stealth black bikes currently on my wall, well apart from my partners white Avail that is..... Local dealer had a rim braked SL in stock had I wanted to change my mind and also an Advanced disc but gonna being patient... busy working on my tan lines to do this bike some justice and working off the xmas/ NY fare.


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Bad news!!!!! :nonod::nonod: new email from the Oceania distributor today about my SL0 and it looks as though due to the delays from Sram that they're scrapping the 2017 Etap disc versions 

" Hi Stu 
Latest news is that due to the delay in supply of the SRAM groupset these will now not be supplied to market. "

Well not surprising considering that by the time Giant is supplied we're getting very close to the '18 model lineup.... I've got my local dealer to try and see if the colours/ lineup will be the same for '18 from the Oceania distributor... maybe a Propel SL0 Disc for next year but god the current colours are pretty dull.... Kind of tied into Etap as have the remote blips and a Quarq powermeter with the new Red graphics for a GXP bottom bracket waiting patiently.... Sworks Tarmac disc maybe??? Or a Canyon Ultimate disc..... Decisions Decisions....


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Crazy Stu said:


> Bad news!!!!! :nonod::nonod: new email from the Oceania distributor today about my SL0 and it looks as though due to the delays from Sram that they're scrapping the 2017 Etap disc versions
> 
> " Hi Stu
> Latest news is that due to the delay in supply of the SRAM groupset these will now not be supplied to market. "


Wow, major bummer! Wonder if this is the case for everywhere or just the Oceania market? You have to figure they have a lot of the frames ready to go already so surprising they would scrap the bike totally. 

I have a team deal on Giants so if they scrap it totally, I think I would buy the Advanced pro and then switch out the ultegra di2 for etap. I've considered this anyway as I already have Enve disc wheels and and Enve bar I'll be using. I just don't like the feel of di2 , feels kind of dead to me whereas etap has some feel and a noticeable click when shifting. I've ridden the advanced pro and other than the di2, the bike was awesome. Not much difference in the frames, no ISP on the advanced pro so maybe slightly less comfortable but also better resale most likely. 

That said, I've ridden the non-disc etap tarmac and it's an awesome bike. I'd be hard pressed to not seriously consider the S works disc if I could get the same deal.


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Chuck,
Been thinking the same thoughts of doing a Advanced Pro frame buildup as well but it comes unstuck on trying to fit Etap as I think that's the major problem of trying to source the Etap disc shifters..... I can imagine the SL frames sitting there and would think they'll become '18 bikes instead...
I'm awaiting availability of a S Works Tarmac disc from Australia but i'm not holding out much hope.... also they're $3500 more and a few became available but before the HRD disc system was out so the older breaking system. Looking at the Canyon horror stories on delivery dates last night on the web.... I understand that they've over hauled things a bit so will investigate a bit more from recent posts.

Anyhow back on topic again... the ISP isn't a issue at all... would still like the TCR and support my local shop but a rim braked TCR is just a sideways move for me as I have a SL already and not sure there would be a appreciable upgrade on a lower grade frame... Will see what the bike shops come back with whats available first..


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Crazy Stu said:


> Hi Chuck,
> Been thinking the same thoughts of doing a Advanced Pro frame buildup as well but it comes unstuck on trying to fit Etap as I think that's the major problem of trying to source the Etap disc shifters.......


Are you saying you don't think the Etap disc shifters will fit the Advanced pro frame? As in they are not compatible? Or just saying that the idea comes unstuck because you can't get your hands on Etap? 

I'd hate to go the Advanced pro route only to find out that Etap won't work on that bike down the road. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Chuck,
The shifters will work and fit no problem at all but the main issue is trying to source the shifters for the disc system themselves!!! If the main suppliers like Giant/ Specialized etc. aren't able to get stock then i'm thinking that wee fish we are, won't have a good chance at all. 
Not sure on manufacturer compatiablility between using Sram shifters which you have to use for the Etap as I want to use the remote satellite shifters, and Shimano disc calipers either as they both use different brake fluid so seal issues will be a problem no doubt to... I heard earlier that I can get a S Works Tarmac Disc in April... only have to try and figure out the issue of my powermeter as I have a GXP version and the Tarmac is BB30....


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Crazy Stu said:


> Hi Chuck,
> The shifters will work and fit no problem at all but the main issue is trying to source the shifters for the disc system themselves!!! If the main suppliers like Giant/ Specialized etc. aren't able to get stock then i'm thinking that wee fish we are, won't have a good chance at all.
> Not sure on manufacturer compatiablility between using Sram shifters which you have to use for the Etap as I want to use the remote satellite shifters, and Shimano disc calipers either as they both use different brake fluid so seal issues will be a problem no doubt to... I heard earlier that I can get a S Works Tarmac Disc in April... only have to try and figure out the issue of my powermeter as I have a GXP version and the Tarmac is BB30....


Thanks! That's what I was thinking. Yea I figure if I go the advanced pro route, I will just have to deal with the Ultegra DI2 for a few months until I can get my hands on the Etap Disc. Leaning towards that now. Wonder when Giant will publicly announce they've pulled the SL 0 Disc for 2017? Still showing on their website. 

The S Works might be worth the wait. I suppose you'd have to sell your power meter and get the BB30 version. I have a BB30 quarq on my cross bike and wish I could transfer it over to the Giant but no dice. It's the old SRAM Red color scheme so the aesthetics will work out better with a new one anyway.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Wow, major bummer! Wonder if this is the case for everywhere or just the Oceania market? You have to figure they have a lot of the frames ready to go already so surprising they would scrap the bike totally.
> 
> I have a team deal on Giants so if they scrap it totally, I think I would buy the Advanced pro and then switch out the ultegra di2 for etap. I've considered this anyway as I already have Enve disc wheels and and Enve bar I'll be using. I just don't like the feel of di2 , feels kind of dead to me whereas etap has some feel and a noticeable click when shifting. I've ridden the advanced pro and other than the di2, the bike was awesome. Not much difference in the frames, no ISP on the advanced pro so maybe slightly less comfortable but also better resale most likely.
> 
> That said, I've ridden the non-disc etap tarmac and it's an awesome bike. I'd be hard pressed to not seriously consider the S works disc if I could get the same deal.



I would guess that they will switch to Shimano Dura-ace Di2 disc for the SL package if that becomes available sooner. 
A guy I ride with bought an SL disc frame (blue and Orange) and built it up with Shimano, it looks pretty sharp. 

I too didn't care for the feel of the di2 for the same reason, and really wanted the eTap (but didn't want to wait), but I've got about 1400 miles on mine now and have come to really like it. I was just thinking about this today in fact, it's almost as if you "think" the shifts because there is no movement to the paddle, you just twitch your finger and it shifts. I find myself using the gears more. IIRC you have to swipe the paddle on the eTap, so there is a little bit more effort and more of a traditional experience.
That said, the new Dura-ace supposedly addresses this with more feel, perhaps all you would need is to update the levers. 



>


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

MoPho said:


> I would guess that they will switch to Shimano Dura-ace Di2 disc for the SL package if that becomes available sooner.
> A guy I ride with bought an SL disc frame (blue and Orange) and built it up with Shimano, it looks pretty sharp.
> 
> I too didn't care for the feel of the di2 for the same reason, and really wanted the eTap (but didn't want to wait), but I've got about 1400 miles on mine now and have come to really like it. I was just thinking about this today in fact, it's almost as if you "think" the shifts because there is no movement to the paddle, you just twitch your finger and it shifts. I find myself using the gears more. IIRC you have to swipe the paddle on the eTap, so there is a little bit more effort and more of a traditional experience.
> ...


Saw you build in the other thread, sweet looking bike! I've got those same Enve wheels. The more I consider it the more I'm leaning towards ordering the Advanced Pro complete bike. With everything I want to do to it (switch out bar and stem, add a quarq, keep stock wheels as my backup/trainers, eventually add Etap) I can save over $1000 going this route versus the SL. The only difference would be my trainer wheels would be about 100g heavier (SL1 vs. SL0) which doesn't matter and my frame would be maybe 50g heavier and not have the ISP. Frankly, the ISP makes me nervous for several reasons, including resale and any changes in fit that might be needed. But man do I love that orange color of the SL frame!

You mentioned in one of your first posts that the bike felt harsh. Are you still feeling that way? Still digging the bike?

And you're right, the DI2 might grow on me. The day I test rode was around 40 degrees Fahrenheit so I had some fairly thick gloves on which made shifting frustrating. I can see it being much better with no gloves and actual fingertip contact.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Saw you build in the other thread, sweet looking bike! I've got those same Enve wheels. The more I consider it the more I'm leaning towards ordering the Advanced Pro complete bike. With everything I want to do to it (switch out bar and stem, add a quarq, keep stock wheels as my backup/trainers, eventually add Etap) I can save over $1000 going this route versus the SL. The only difference would be my trainer wheels would be about 100g heavier (SL1 vs. SL0) which doesn't matter and my frame would be maybe 50g heavier and not have the ISP. Frankly, the ISP makes me nervous for several reasons, including resale and any changes in fit that might be needed. But man do I love that orange color of the SL frame!
> 
> You mentioned in one of your first posts that the bike felt harsh. Are you still feeling that way? Still digging the bike?
> 
> And you're right, the DI2 might grow on me. The day I test rode was around 40 degrees Fahrenheit so I had some fairly thick gloves on which made shifting frustrating. I can see it being much better with no gloves and actual fingertip contact.




I have a MY14' TCR SL rim brake bike too, the resale is part of the reason I decided not to get the SL again, I have been having difficulty selling it. Also I just couldn't justify the extra cost for the very little benefit.

Coming from my SL, this new one is definitely a bit harsher, my old SL had an amazingly "creamy" ride, which this bike doesn't have. But there are too many variables to pinpoint where this difference came from. The enve wheels are much stiffer than my Reynolds Assaults, the Enve's are wider too, so there is a bit less sidewall on the tires with them stretched. I also went to a small from a medium. There is also the difference in carbon weave between the two and the ISP which may or may not have had an affect. So it is hard to say that the frame is specifically harsher, and it would depend on what you are coming from too. 
That said, I've been playing with tire pressures and got it riding pretty good now and I really love the bike. For me the switch to disc brakes was totally worth it. 

Coming from Sram Red, it took me a little while to get used to the Di2, I kept making mis-shifts, it would be even harder with thick gloves. It's chilly here now, and I've got it down enough that I don't have any issues with the thick gloves. 



.


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

sad to hear that SRAM HRD etap is having issues.

would be terrible if those orange framesets went to waste. my favorite color scheme of Giant's for a while. hopefully some NOS will turn up on the market in a year or so.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Browsing the Giant website (US version) this morning, I discovered that they have added a "Notify Me When Available" option for the Advanced SL Disc once you select a size. That was not there yesterday. Read into what you will but I suspect that might be a good sign that they will release the bike this year. 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-sl-0-disc


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

That looks like great news Chuck...
I've been awaiting a email from my distributor to confirm weather the '17 will become '18 bikes, and also the availability of SL frames as well as a Advanced Pro frame and do a buildup like MoPho has done... even thinking about selling off my Felt DA tt rig - mech 10 speed, and getting the new Trinity Pro 0 with Etap as my focus may move to tri/ironman again and throwing on Etap on my current SL....

Decisons Decisions Decisions :idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:

Hopefully will hear from them today as well as my local bike shop as to availability of everything....


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Keep us updated on what you hear. Nobody around here seems to have any updates other than Etap should be ready early February.


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I heard today about frame set choices... NO SL frames available  and only Pro Disc frames available but they couldn't advise of the colour choice, guessing the black and orange. Complete Pro Disc 0 bikes available at the end of January, so after a bit of a thinking about endless possibilities... i've had a wee change of direction.
I have pulled the pin on a Trinity Advanced Pro O to replace my Felt DA, and then turn my current SL into a climber dream with a full E Tap compact setup and a Wi Fli mid cage rear derallieur when they come out next month, these will take up to a 32 no trouble at all, ditch the old mech. dura-ace and add some lightweight Red brakes too. Will probably stay with the Shimano C24 wheelset, but obviously upgrade to 11 speed as keen to keep the alloy brake track.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Stu, I'm sure that SL will make a fantastic climber with ETAP and WiFli and you won't have to wait forever to build it up!

More bad news on ETAP HRD availability, this straight from SRAM's website "Look for SRAM RED eTap HRD at retail beginning in June 2017, with more widespread availability in July." https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-red-etap-hrd-shift-brake-control

Guess that puts a big damper on going the Advanced Pro route and upgrading to ETAP HRD anytime soon. I'll probably still be going the Advanced Pro route and maybe by June I'll be loving the DI2.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I was a di2 skeptic, now I'm not sure which is cooler, the disc brakes or the di2 



.


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Well just heard back from the distributor 

" Hi Stuart
Sorry on the delayed reply; have been waiting on information. It does look like this bike has been stopped for all markets, and may be available early next season "

Well that fits in the timeframe that Chuck has discovered and posted today... such a shame and I guess that it's all SRAM's issue and not any of the bike manufacturuers.... Thinking that the S Works Tamac Disc that I had contemplated is out the door now but the new route of upgrading my Ironman bike to a Trinity Avanced Pro 0 with the eTap, is the correct decision and it arrives next week. Will order a new eTap WiFli with red rim brakes and new wheels for my current TCR SL and order some extra brave pills for those hair raising decents!!


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

From what i can tell the orange TCR SL Disc etap are now 2018 models


----------



## Crazy Stu (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah they are now finally available and I was called by my LBS last week to see if I was still interested in one still, and they're definitely 2018 models... but my interest in now in the new Propel with discs and preferably with e tap but no real info yet out on the models available that are coming out.

Not too sure if they will stick with the SL's or just go Advanced Pro 0's as a range topper as with my Trinity... I'll just wait and see but I can't see the same issues as with the Sram HRD supply issue this time around... looks a very nice bike from the short TdF videos... only upgrade maybe a 160mm rotor for the front. The N+1 theory alive and well in my garage this year again LOL...:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

2018 looks good
<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/XkpAY"><a href="//imgur.com/XkpAY"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script><script async="" src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

I just test rode an '18 TCR SL 0 (orange) with SRAM etap and discs and a '17 TCR SL 0 with DuraAce Di2 with rim brakes. I was impressed by the braking power on the Di2 and shocked at the utter lack of braking power on the disc bike. I wouldn't take the disc bike out of the parking lot for fear I could not stop at a stop light going up hill. Maybe set up wrong, but the braking felt like a 2005 carbon rim in the rain.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

^ LOL. Bike shop probably never bothered to bed in the brakes



.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

As far as the '17 Advanced Disc, anyone know if a 32mm tire will fit the frame? Thanks


----------

